# "The Black Panther: Blood Ties" World Premier!



## Baba Balogun (Feb 12, 2008)

Check out the teaser trailer for the movie "The Black Panther: Blood Ties".
It's excellent! (And I'm not just saying that because my students and I are in it...it really is!  LOL)

The world premier happens in Atlanta, February 24th!

The trailer and tickets to the World Premier are available online at www.myspace.com/shadowmotionpictures

The trailer can also be seen at http://shadowmotionpictures.imeem.c...black_panther_blood_ties_teaser_trailer_movi/


----------



## CuongNhuka (Feb 12, 2008)

How is that going to be released? Movie theatre, HBO, how?


----------



## tellner (Feb 12, 2008)

Very interesting. The Panthers and the Peace and Freedom Party are a part of American history that deserves more study.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 12, 2008)

tellner said:


> Very interesting. The Panthers and the Peace and Freedom Party are a part of American history that deserves more study.


I don't disagree... but this is referring to Marvel Comic's superhero, not the Black Panther Party.  (According to Wikipedia, the superhero actually predates the Black Panther Party by a few years.)


----------



## Baba Balogun (Feb 13, 2008)

The movie will premier in a theater in Atlanta Metro.  The location will be disclosed Thursday.
Yes, the comic book character DOES pre-date the organization.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 13, 2008)

Baba Balogun said:


> The movie will premier in a theater in Atlanta Metro.  The location will be disclosed Thursday.
> Yes, the comic book character DOES pre-date the organization.



So... the Black Panther isn't going to be T'Challa the King of Wadanda? It seems that the only connection is a black guy wearing a black cat mask, taking music off of Blade 3... 

I'm not excited.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your students!  Is this a first for you or have you been in previous films?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to you and your students a s well


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------

